# Photographing bodies and lenses?



## Lightsped (Jul 10, 2016)

Looking for ideas on how to creatively photograph or arrange several lenses and a couple bodies. Need to photograph these things. Don't want a simple police style jail lineup of lenses. Should have some nice angles and perspective in the photo. Any ideas?


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 10, 2016)

How about a graphic of various lenses field of view and have the subject lenses positioned on the graphic where they fit in?
Or set each lens on a tripod and shoot the same scene and put those together with each lens.


----------

